# Can someone tell me when this happened????



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Really? This guy? Come on now.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I might add that he has braces.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Talk about not looking the part...geez...Whats this dudes name?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Talk about not looking the part...geez...Whats this dudes name?


That'd be Rafael Araujo, the former lotto pick of the raptors. 
Im pretty sure he isn't on the real roster but he's on the training camp team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i saw the photos and thought the same thing

then i saw the title of your thread and already knew what it was about lol, i have no idea


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hoffa! I really hope he makes the team. I really want to see if he has improved at all. He is definitely one of the worst lotto picks in NBA history and i love him!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Rob Babcock worked in Toronto's front office when they took him. He worked in the Wolves office prior to that and does again now (since being fired by Toronto). It is a non-guaranteed contract, almost certainly only because Jefferson began camp banged up and Collins is out. Some of the early quotes made it pretty clear they were only looking at him as a large practice body. Things like "0h, its not impossible he could maybe make the team and contribute a little bit of rebounding in limited minutes, maybe...I mean, he's tall" kind of stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THIS guy, is the definition of lottery bust.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Joe Smith pt 2? Okay maybe Jay Williams for now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, when KG left he left a big void only Hoffa can fill.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

No point in complaining anymore; he's reportedly going overseas, hence the Harrison signing.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

luther said:


> No point in complaining anymore; he's reportedly going overseas, hence the Harrison signing.



I hope he's not going overseas before the Thursday game in Toronto! I have tickets to go see the big lug!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

ballafromthenorth said:


> I hope he's not going overseas before the Thursday game in Toronto! I have tickets to go see the big lug!


Sorry to be the bearer of ... bad(!?) news:


> The headline about says it all: Rafael Araujo, the former lottery pick whom the Wolves signed as a free-agent center last month, was released today. That brings the team’s roster to 18 with five preseason games — including contests at Chicago and Toronto this week — remaining. The Wolves signing of David Harrison on Thursday pretty much told the writing on the wall for the Brazilian who was the eight player selected in the 2004 NBA draft.


 Jerry Zgoda, Mpls Star Tribune, http://ww3.startribune.com/blogs/wolves/


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

luther said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of ... bad(!?) news: Jerry Zgoda, Mpls Star Tribune, http://ww3.startribune.com/blogs/wolves/



Say it ain't so!!:boohoo2:


----------

